# WD Red WD30EFRX 3TB not recognized by FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE



## dvl@ (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm having trouble with a recently purchased WD Red WD30EFRX 3TB.  The motherboard is a SUPERMICRO MBD-X9SCL+-F.

The dmesg output is below.  Note all the aprobe2 messages, and ATA Status Error.

Is this a dead drive?  It seems that it should work out of the box.


```
reeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0 r246641: Mon Feb 11 01:24:33 UTC 2013
    root@bulldog.unixathome.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BULLDOG amd64
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 V2 @ 3.30GHz (3300.10-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x306a9  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x3a  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7fbae3ff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Standard Extended Features=0x281<GSFSBASE,SMEP,ENHMOVSB>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 17188257792 (16392 MB)
avail memory = 16495480832 (15731 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <SUPERM SMCI--MB>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ctl: CAM Target Layer loaded
acpi0: <SUPERM SMCI--MB> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 67, 1 (4) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xdfb04000-0xdfb043ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.2> port 0xe000-0xe01f mem 0xdfa00000-0xdfa1ffff,0xdfa20000-0xdfa23fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
em0: Using MSIX interrupts with 3 vectors
em0: Ethernet address: 00:25:90:a4:cd:d4
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.6 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.3.2> port 0xd000-0xd01f mem 0xdf900000-0xdf91ffff,0xdf920000-0xdf923fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
em1: Using MSIX interrupts with 3 vectors
em1: Ethernet address: 00:25:90:a4:cd:d5
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xdfb03000-0xdfb033ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xde000000-0xdeffffff,0xdf800000-0xdf803fff,0xdf000000-0xdf7fffff irq 23 at device 3.0 on pci4
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Cougar Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf030-0xf037,0xf020-0xf023,0xf000-0xf01f mem 0xdfb02000-0xdfb027ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
uart2: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3e8-0x3ef irq 10 on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc8000-0xc8fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
[stuff snipped to meet space restrictions]
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
p4tcc7: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu7
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus0
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <Winbond Electronics Corp> at usbus0
ums0: <Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 3> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [Z] coordinates ID=0
ukbd0: <Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE. ACB: ef 03 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 08 00
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 39 00 00 40 00 00 00 02 00
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): Retrying command
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE. ACB: ef 03 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 08 00
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 39 00 00 40 00 00 00 02 00
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): SET_MULTI. ACB: c6 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 00
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 01 00
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): Retrying command
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): SET_MULTI. ACB: c6 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 00
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 01 00
(aprobe2:ahcich4:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
ada0 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST320DM001 HD322GJ 1AR10001> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad8
ada1 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD3200AVCS-632DY1 01.00A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad10
ada2 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <ST2000DM001-1CH164 CC24> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada2: Previously was known as ad14
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
cd0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <ASUS DRW-24B1ST   c 1.05> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 12891030 Hz quality 1000
GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/gm0 launched (2/2).
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mirror/gm0s1a [rw]...
em0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh.  If I change the drive to another port on the motherboard, I get:


```
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE. ACB: ef 03 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 08 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 39 00 00 40 00 00 00 02 00
...
```

i.e. it moves to ahcich1 from ahcich4...


----------



## mav@ (Feb 11, 2013)

That is very strange. The disk returns errors on commands that all disks produced in last 15 years should support. Can you try this patch:

```
--- ata_xpt.c   (revision 246463)
+++ ata_xpt.c   (working copy)
@@ -733,6 +733,9 @@
                    (ident_buf->capabilities1 & ATA_SUPPORT_IORDY) == 0) {
                        goto noerror;
 
+               } else if (softc->action == PROBE_SET_MULTI &&
+                   status == CAM_ATA_STATUS_ERROR) {
+                       goto noerror;
                /*
                 * Some old WD SATA disks report supported and enabled
                 * device-initiated interface power management, but return
```

If it help, send me full output of the `camcontrol identify adaX -v` for it and full result dmesg.


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 11, 2013)

We have DRIVE!

Mav: this is twice in the past week that your patches have helped me.  Thank you.


```
ukbd0: <Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE. ACB: ef 03 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 08 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 39 00 00 40 00 00 00 02 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): Retrying command
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE. ACB: ef 03 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 08 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 39 00 00 40 00 00 00 02 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): SET_MULTI. ACB: c6 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 01 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): Retrying command
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): SET_MULTI. ACB: c6 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 01 00
(aprobe1:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD30EFRX-68AX9N0 > ATA-0 device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, PIO0, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: 0MB (0 512 byte sectors: 0H 0S/T 0C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad6
```


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 11, 2013)

I will send this, and full dmesg output to mav@


```
$ sudo camcontrol identify ada0 -v
pass1: Raw identify data:
   0: 427a 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
   8: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
  16: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
  24: 0000 0000 0000 5744 4320 5744 3330 4546
  32: 5258 2d36 3841 5839 4e30 2020 2020 2020
  40: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 0000
  48: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
  56: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
  64: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
  72: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
  80: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0100 0000 0000 0100
  88: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
  96: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 104: 0000 0000 0000 0000 5001 4ee6 02d4 c815
 112: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 120: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 128: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 136: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 144: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 152: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 168: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 176: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 184: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 192: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 208: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 216: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 224: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 232: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
 248: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 c9a5
pass1: <WDC WD30EFRX-68AX9N0 > ATA-0 device
pass1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, PIO0, PIO 512bytes)

protocol              ATA/ATAPI-0
device model          WDC WD30EFRX-68AX9N0
firmware revision
serial number
WWN                   50014ee602d4c815
cylinders             0
heads                 0
sectors/track         0
sector size           logical 512, physical 512, offset 0
LBA not supported
LBA48 not supported
PIO supported         PIO0 w/o IORDY
DMA not supported

Feature                      Support  Enabled   Value           Vendor
read ahead                     no       no
write cache                    no       no
flush cache                    no       no
overlap                        no
Tagged Command Queuing (TCQ)   no       no
Native Command Queuing (NCQ)   no
SMART                          no       no
microcode download             no       no
security                       no       no
power management               no       no
advanced power management      no       no
automatic acoustic management  no       no
media status notification      no       no
power-up in Standby            no       no
write-read-verify              no       no
unload                         no       no
free-fall                      no       no
data set management (TRIM)     no
```


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmmm, but:


```
$ sudo gpart create -s GPT ada0
gpart: provider: Operation not supported by device

 $ sudo smartctl -a /dev/ada0
smartctl 6.0 2012-10-10 r3643 [FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-12, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Western Digital Red (AF)
Device Model:     WDC WD30EFRX-68AX9N0
Serial Number:    [No Information Found]
Firmware Version: [No Information Found]
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   [No Information Found]
Local Time is:    Mon Feb 11 19:07:50 2013 UTC
SMART support is: Ambiguous - ATA IDENTIFY DEVICE words 82-83 don't show if SMART supported.
SMART support is: Ambiguous - ATA IDENTIFY DEVICE words 85-87 don't show if SMART is enabled.
A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2013)

Neither 1 or 2T Red drives require any special setup.  Have not tried the 3T version, but that looks like a drive failure to me.


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 11, 2013)

Drive failure was mentioned to me on Twitter as well.

Mav: I will have this drive for at least 5-6 hours if you're interested in any tests.  Longer if you let me know.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2013)

It's worth trying it on a different controller or machine if possible.


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 11, 2013)

Done that already.  It started off on a different server, then moved to this one.  I tried it on two Supermicro motherboards.  On one, I also tried it with an LSI card, which grumbled greatly about that.


----------



## c_geier (Feb 13, 2013)

I have several WD30EFRX working without any problems, albeit on a different motherboard and I'm still running FreeBSD 9.1 RC2.


```
cg@brutus% sudo camcontrol identify ada1                                                              ~
pass1: <WDC WD30EFRX-68AX9N0 80.00A80> ATA-9 SATA 3.x device
pass1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)

protocol              ATA/ATAPI-9 SATA 3.x
device model          WDC WD30EFRX-68AX9N0
firmware revision     80.00A80
serial number         WD-WMC1T0921304
WWN                   50014ee0ae1f4b7f
cylinders             16383
heads                 16
sectors/track         63
sector size           logical 512, physical 4096, offset 0
LBA supported         268435455 sectors
LBA48 supported       5860533168 sectors
PIO supported         PIO4
DMA supported         WDMA2 UDMA6 

Feature                      Support  Enabled   Value           Vendor
read ahead                     yes      yes
write cache                    yes      yes
flush cache                    yes      yes
overlap                        no
Tagged Command Queuing (TCQ)   no       no
Native Command Queuing (NCQ)   yes              32 tags
SMART                          yes      yes
microcode download             yes      yes
security                       yes      no
power management               yes      yes
advanced power management      no       no
automatic acoustic management  no       no
media status notification      no       no
power-up in Standby            yes      no
write-read-verify              no       no
unload                         no       no
free-fall                      no       no
data set management (TRIM)     no
cg@brutus%
```


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks. I forgot to post this last night.  A new WD30EFRX has arrived and was installed last night.  It is working fine.

I'm intrigued that I can't duplicate your camcontrol command, but I should start a new thread for that.


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 13, 2013)

The new thread is over here.


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 13, 2013)

BTW, thanks all.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## mav@ (Feb 15, 2013)

That drive output looks just odd. It only reports its model and WWN and nothing more, even capacity. That could potentially be explained by "Power Up In Standby" feature activated, but it is not reported either.


----------

